# what's it like meeting someone from SAS?



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

when i'm with people who do not have SA, i'm so quiet, i can't think of anything to say. not even when they ask me a question. 

i've never met anyone from SAS in person, i've talked to a few through AIM though. but i was just wondering, what's it like? are their lots of awkward silences and how bad is your SA? 

i wonder if i'm ever going to be able to have a normal conversation with someone in person who isn't family.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Actually, I've met several people from SAS over the years. The first time was at a gathering (there was about 16 people). There were some people that were really quiet, others that were more talkative but no one minded at all. 

My anxiety wasn't bad concerning the people that I was meeting. I knew some from the chat room (when I was a regular there) and the ones that I didn't know, I was more or less fine with. 

After the first few awkward introductions, it was like we were old friends. Frankly, I found the whole experience to be rather freeing, being around people that knew what I was feeling and knowing that it was okay. 

Your experiences will probably be different than mine because you're a different person and you would be probably meeting different people but honestly, I wouldn't worry too much about being quiet. You'd be meeting someone else that has SA and I would think that they would be more accepting of that than someone who doesn't.

Truthfully, out of the meetings with fellow SASers, I've made more than a few really awesome friends that I'm still close to today. In fact, my best friend is on this board and Becky and Thunder are a couple of my dearest friends in the world. 

I'd really like to encourage you to at least try to meet with someone from SAS. At the very least, you'll have someone that you can talk to about your anxiety. Talking about it in person to someone else that understands is a truly incredible experience.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

For me it was extremely awkward and uncomfortable, and I wasn't the only one who thought that.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I've met 12 or so SAS people over the years under various circumstances. It's much easier than meeting normal people, because you already know a lot about each other and have a few things in common.

It's never been easy for me, but it improves every time :yes

-Ryan


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I find that they are more understanding and already know a lot of things about you. And you know something already about them. It is easier to talk to someone when you realize that they are a lot like you.

Both times I've met people from here, there haven't been any awkward silences, not that there is anything wrong with having those. And if you can come up with ten topics to talk about before you meet, you will always have something else to talk about. And you might have a lot of anxiety before you meet, but it always goes away within the first few minutes.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

_Surreal_


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've met 4-5 different people from SAS. It really wasn't bad. There was some awkwardness, sure, but I was more relaxed knowing we were all in the same boat. I'm usually misanthropic, but I felt a certain solidarity with the people I met - a "we're in this together" kind of thing, which felt very good at the time. That made it easier to communicate. I would have liked to do more things with people from SAS, but organizing events for socially anxious people is not so easy. A couple of them moved (to the same city, incidentally), and I've lost touch with nearly everyone else.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I haven't met many. I have lived with one former member, heheh. We get at each others throats at first but then as soon as we start to get along, I leave. Just how it goes with me.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Karla said:


> when i'm with people who do not have SA, i'm so quiet, i can't think of anything to say. not even when they ask me a question.


I'm like that too. :sigh I've never met anyone from here, though, where I live in too far-flung a corner of the earth. (Not that I'd have the guts anyway, probably. :lol) Though, I know it's weird, but I always wish I could have at least one friend with SA, who would understand. I've read that about 4% of people in my province have it, but sometimes I feel like the only one.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive met about 8 people from SAS one time being with a group. i felt nervous at first but relaxed later on. IMO, the only way to get better is to force (casually of course) yourself into social situations


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I think it'd be neat to meet someone from SAS.
Haven't done so... yet.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haven't done it yet either but would really like to!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

srschirm said:


> Haven't done it yet either but would really like to!


 :ditto

I think I could actually manage this these days. There never seems to be anyone meeting up in my area though. :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I would be willing.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yrah, it would be interesting to try meeting someone from here, unfortunately I'm way out of the way in my hick town.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Awkward, but my entire life is awkward, so it was nothing new.

However, I don't think I'd do it again.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

What was so awkward about it? What would have made it better?

I think it was pretty normal, and I would like to hang out with you again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Classified said:


> What was so awkward about it? What would have made it better?
> 
> I think it was pretty normal, and I would like to hang out with you again.


It wasn't you, it was me. The only way it could have been better is if it didn't involve me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I haven't met anyone on here before.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:lol Just kidding. It wasn't bad, actually. Sure, there were some awkward/quiet moments, but overall I think it went well.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

I attended one last year....pretty awkward. I dont think i got anything out of it. We met, we talked, then we left. never spoke with anyone again but one person.

I'd like to attend another one again, but i dont think there arent enough people interested in meeting a 19 year old.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Auron said:


> I'd like to attend another one again, but i dont think there arent enough people interested in meeting a 19 year old.


Yeah, I was thinking about that. There would have to be at least 1 or 2 other people around my age for me to consider going.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm so proud of myself, i actually met someone from here! i was so unbelievably nervous. i don't think it was all that bad but i would say about 80% of the time was spent in silence, lol, probably due to me. so to the person i met-sry i was so quiet and awkward, hopefully you understand


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It seems like a fair number of people actually meet other people on SAS. That's just somewhat surprising to me.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

There are tons of us meeting each other all the time here in Southern California, LA area specifically. Just drop by for a visit. 

Usually the meetings/gatherings go fairly well. It can get a little awkward at times, but that's understandable and is to be expected. The more you do it, the easier it gets, and you end up making some pretty good friends.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

we should plan a SAS euro, asia or central america trip....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly said:


> we should plan a SAS euro, asia or central america trip....


that sounds like a good idea. start off in japan.

i'm down.


----------



## Tallman (Apr 24, 2007)

I haven't met anyone. It would be great to have one or more SAD people to be friends with to just talk or possibly to try to support each other in our efforts to get better. I have never found anyone from NorthWest Florida with SAD, but there must be some somewhere. If anyone wants to talk, just send me a message, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've talked to a few on the phone and it's been quite nice. I also pming from time to time some sas'rs. I'd like to get together with some and go hiking this Summer. A group outing would be enjoyable. As much or as little talking as you like.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

One of the best experiences I've had. We knew each other pretty well from MSN and talking on the phone though.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd really want to meet someone with SA, someone similar. I think it would be akward at first but a good experience.


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

I think meeting someone from here is my only hope of restarting my long dead social life.The prospect is scary but intriguing.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have never meant anyone from SAS and probably will never. It is such a long drive from where I live and I wouldn't ever fly due to fearing crowds.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm thinking it won't happen for me.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Anticlimactic.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

there's a wide variety of social skill levels, anxiety levels and personality types on SAS alone so it depends who you meet. for me it was similar to meeting anyone I didn't know well -- I try to make conversation and mostly fail. if I'm lucky they're a big talker. otherwise it can get a little boring and awkward. which is ok.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"We are all different!! .....I'm not.  "


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ppl I want to meet are

soooooooooooooo

far away..


like, Mars type far away.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mars? Is that where you took the avatar photo?


----------



## frenchie (Mar 27, 2008)

i've never met up with anyone from SAS but would like to.
don't think there's anyone else from canberra, australia here though? or sydney? does anyone know if any group meetings are ever arranged here..?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Mars? Is that where you took the avatar photo?


No. I'm not originally from this galaxy. That is a picture of me from a visit to home I took last year. I come from the Andromeda Galaxy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Mars? Is that where you took the avatar photo?
> ...


Wow, can you take me to that galaxy?? It's gotta be cooler than here!


----------



## Tallman (Apr 24, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Mars? Is that where you took the avatar photo?
> ...


Don't think I have been there. Do they have things like coconuts and social anxiety there?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

no they don't have SA there. coconuts, yeah, they have that. its very peaceful. its full of very high level spirits. um.... its beautiful and highly evolved. we incarnate into lives on other planets to help people.

sorry I can't take anyone there, you have to try to get their on your own through spiritual advancement.

It can be done though.

good luck.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I haven't met anyone, but I would like to someday



> sorry I can't take anyone there, you have to try to get their on your own through spiritual advancement.
> 
> It can be done though.


I'll get right on that :nw


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Starts randomly babbling and chanting in hopes of reaching the Andromeda utopian system*


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I met Debi from SAS yesterday, it was cool


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

i met lisa22 she's a very sweet wonderful person


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've met omgnoudidnt. It was fun, and she has cool dogs (one even has SA)!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ you did?, AWESOME!! I may be able to meet up with her soon too, she'll be in my area!^^

I think we should plan a mass SAS meetup in Ohio for whenever, someone pick a date! I want to meet you people! Lots of you! If we set it for like next summer maybe it would give ppl time to save money if they are going to fly in. Stay for like 2 nights go to that amusement park you were talking about. I really really really want to.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^ you did?, AWESOME!! I may be able to meet up with her soon too, she'll be in my area!^^
> 
> I think we should plan a mass SAS meetup in Ohio for whenever, someone pick a date! I want to meet you people! Lots of you! If we set it for like next summer maybe it would give ppl time to save money if they are going to fly in. Stay for like 2 nights go to that amusement park you were talking about. I really really really want to.


Yeah, we've hung out a couple times without any disasters. :yes

Mass meet-ups... Intriguing and mildly scary, hehe. One-on-one is easier for me, but I definitely wouldn't rule out the idea you've outlined above.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe just a couple people. like 5 or 6.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

too bad none of you live in vegas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i'd like to go to vegas someday. :yes 
for sure.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

vegas is very nice to visit and see but it sucks to live here. theres not much to do


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

meh, sorry to hear that. :hug


----------

